

I've redesigned my startup's landing page. What do you think? - akos
http://chilledlime.com

======
zio99
Criticism is easy and I don't want to rain on your parade. After all, what do
I know. Keep doing your thing, don't stop. But here's a few things that came
to mind:

The name reminded me of eatlime [http://www.techsnack.net/eatlime-free-online-
private-file-sh...](http://www.techsnack.net/eatlime-free-online-private-file-
sharing) which now pivoted to twitvid. And the scrolling image snippet looks
better here: <http://freshdesk.com/> because of a splash of background color.

The _lime_ part of your logo is too blurry. You can get a better logo font
from here: <http://www.myfonts.com/> And I'd make your footnotes lighter grey
in smaller print. Also try to do with less text on the invite box. For an
example scroll to this order section here: <http://sachagreif.com/ebook/>

More design inspiration here:
[http://startupframework.tumblr.com/post/26696517701/design-a...](http://startupframework.tumblr.com/post/26696517701/design-
and-copywriting)

All in all, great that you've done a landing page. It's the first step of
many, and I'll be looking forward to seeing more. Best wishes!

------
stonnyfrogs
"We are making the site with a useful UI/UX, so that debates and opinions are
in the center."

great, I was looking for a place where I can argue on the internet and also
had a useful ui/ux.

